# Info on "Modern" brand Jack Plane?



## bs323 (Nov 12, 2012)

I inherited this plane from my Grandfather. It was in rough shape, function wise, but I've been tuning it up as I learn more about hand planes. I've been curious about the "Modern" brand, but Google searches have come up empty. Does anyone know anything more? 
It seems to be solidly built, but not highly precisely machined. I think the lever cap is bronze under the heavy patina. I wouldn't guess that it's a high end tool, as my grandpa was a mechanic and not a carpenter. Pictures attached.

Details:
cast letters in the top of the sole: MODERN M05
iron: MODERN and a picture of shark
sticker on top of the handle (missing some letters): 
MODERN 
___ SUPERIOR QUALITY
MANUFACTURED BY
MOD___GR__ER MFG. CO.
MILWAUKEE WIS.

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## bs323 (Nov 12, 2012)

Had a little more luck on Google. I believe it was made by the Modern Grinder Manufacturing Company of Milwaukee and then later Fond du Lac and Sheboygan.
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1896


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a nice, functional plane and family tools are always keepers IMHO. Tune it up and I bet it will work just about as well as anything out there!

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think you may be correct that this is a run-of-the-mill plane. It could be a competitor of Stanley making a brand for another company.

Post a picture of the laterial adjustment lever underneath the blade, Y adjustment lever. These can give clues to original manufacturer.

The sole may be painted, which would be less expensive than the traditional jappaning method.

It would be unusual for the lever cap to be bronze. Normally plated cast steel.

It looks to be in good condition. It just needs to be cleaned and the blade sharpened. Also check the fit of the front edge of the cap iron. You want a tight fit, and may need to sand the edge.

Post some more pictures after you get this to make nice fluffy shavings.


----------

